# Marine Matthew Harrison 40 CDO RM



## Tez3 (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D.../MarineMatthewHarrisonKilledInAfghanistan.htm


As it says, a hoofing Bootneck.

We will remember you.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 15, 2010)

.


----------

